# Fantasy dude....



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

So there was an article in today's Huffington Post about "Are fantasies about somebody other than your partner a form of cheating". Interesting premise but I disagree.

Anywho, the November issue of Vanity Fair has Mr. Depp on the cover and if lusting after him is cheating, then I have been unfaithful.
There is only one thing hotter than Johnny Depp and that's the Earths core.

Sooooo, thoughts on the premise? Or does anybody care to mention their fantasy dude?


----------



## Nikki1023 (Sep 24, 2011)

Detective Elliot Stabler from Law and Order SVU  yum. 

According to the Bible, lusting for another person is cheating. I disagree. I lust for people I find attractive. If you dont act on it..I think its healthy.


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

Blair Underwood, Sylvester Stallone circa 1976.

Robin Thicke:http://legacy.mixmatters.com/featured_record/robin_thicke/robin-thicke.html

Nom nom nom!


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Freaking Johnny Depp is one of my "all-times." Added to my list are Clive Owen, Benicio del Toro (when younger), Keanu Reeves and Jason Momoa... all so delectable looking.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> So there was an article in today's Huffington Post about "Are fantasies about somebody other than your partner a form of cheating". Interesting premise but I disagree.


 A christian had to have written this, cause for them, that would be "lusting" outside of the marriage. 



> Anywho, the November issue of Vanity Fair has Mr. Depp on the cover and if lusting after him is cheating, then I have been unfaithful.


 Any woman who hasn't done this, I would think there is something wrong with her (or she is lying to save face). I've noticed a # of men who have wives who never seemed to have these insane CRUSHES in your youth for hot guys, and those are the women with zero to no sex drive -for anyone. No doubt those hubbys would rather them CRUSH & have an active, even vivid fantasy life. I've asked these questions a # of times, it seems to be a "theme". 

It is down right NORMAL to be this way. I enjoy a little fastasy of lusting, I'll admit it. Just makes life more FUN, more interesting, feisting our eyes on things that entice. I mean it is possible to go TOO far, become obsessed, become a stalker, I'm not talking about anything like that. Just passing fantasies, so long as these things don't affect your marriege , I say why the heck not! They have never affected mine. 

My husband has had crushes on certain actresses too & Rock stars (Lita Ford), and loves those playboy bunny pin ups, that is so far from cheating in my book -it is laughable. He likes hot women, so what, I like hot men, it doesn't bother him in the least, nor me. It just proves our hormones are working adequately, that is how I see this issue. I would argue with that woman who wrote that , tell her she is too heavenly minded. 




> There is only one thing hotter than Johnny Depp and that's the Earths core.


 I hear this so often, and I don't get it, never had a thing for Depp- not even when he was younger, his movies are so very strange, never cared for any of them, only one that I recall where he was acting "normal", I think he was a dad and time was running out , something like that- I did enjoy that one. Brad Pitt never did a thing for me either. 

I like some odd ones.


I go GAGA over Rock stars a little more than actors, it seems, but a Romantic movie can send me into a frenzy where I must go out & rent every film that actor was in. If this is cheating -hell I have cheated on my hubby over 100 times in our marriage. He has no issues- heck, it worked in his favor in the past. Every time I seen a movie where the actor was turning me on, he got what he wanted that night.  

In our youth, I have even dragged him to the town of James Dean for a Festival after seeing this movie







. Poor man was dead for 30 yrs & there I was -infatuated with him, his early life, wanted to see his grave site, bought some books. Never could understand why "REbel without a cause" was so much more popular than this, this was his "Masterpeice". 

I got so crazed about the young John Cougar Mellencamp back then, before we marreid, we traveled to his Hometown, and got a picutre in front of that PINK House he gave away, and had a ball sleeping in nearby campgrounds, I just wanted to see where he grew up-his small town, we met random people who knew him.









Here are some of my other BIG crushes. I never put pinups on my walls, I was never that bad- had a friend who had every corner of her walls plastered with DAVID CASSIDY. I never had a crush on him at all. 

I even had it for all those Englismen on Monty Python. (I do fall for odd men). 

I loved the young Robert Downy , he always seemed to play the guy who never got the girl but I sure would have wanted him.









Had it bad for Ed Norton







. Always Ryan Gosling -our Notebook Romanticist









Young Kauna Reeves 









When I seen Bram Stokers Dracula, although very sick, I fell for Gary Oldman, he always plays a Son of a B -no matter what he is in, but I found him terribly intreging & intense









Even fell for Toby Mcquire for a time









After I seen Letter to Juliet, I went & rented all this actor was in









English actor Richard Armitage was my last Crush , after seeing him play Guy of Gisborn in Robin Hood







-not to mention the highly romantic English "North & South" - if you like Old time Love stories, rent this , over 500 PERFECT reviews Amazon.com: North & South: Daniela Denby-Ashe, Richard Armitage, Tim Pigott-Smith, Sinéad Cusack, Lesley Manville, Brendan Coyle, Anna Maxwell Martin, Jo Joyner, Pauline Quirke, Kay Lyon, Brian Protheroe, Rupert Evans, Kristina Hetherington: Movies &

Rock stars.....to list a handful ... had it for Rob THomas when in Matchbox 20









Axel Rose in his youth, oh my!









Kurt Cobain









Sebainan Bach of Skid Row









and of coarse, I can't leave out my favorite porn star :


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

What about?










*OOPS, Sorry Wrong Quaid*










The wife loves his dimples.


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

Gerard Butler and Ryan Reynolds....dang!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

Johnny Depp was born out of the ideal man...sensitive, quirky, stylish in his own way, authentic and drop dead gorgeous. Sigh.


----------



## Voiceofreason (Mar 6, 2011)

If Tom Selleck were to proposition my wife....well I fear she would answer the call 

The only woman who might entice me is long gone--Grace Kelly in her Rear Window days...wow now that was a sexy classy lady

So my wife has nothing to fear, and me...well it's pretty remote


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

My husband is a dead ringer for Jason Statham.:smthumbup:


----------



## Num & Nummer (Sep 30, 2011)

Am I the only woman who drools over Vin Diesel?!


----------



## Nikki1023 (Sep 24, 2011)

Num & Nummer said:


> Am I the only woman who drools over Vin Diesel?!


He's great neck down..neck up, not so much


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> So there was an article in today's Huffington Post about "Are fantasies about somebody other than your partner a form of cheating". Interesting premise but I disagree.
> 
> Anywho, the November issue of Vanity Fair has Mr. Depp on the cover and if lusting after him is cheating, then I have been unfaithful.
> There is only one thing hotter than Johnny Depp and that's the Earths core.
> ...


:iagree::iagree::iagree:Johnny Depp is yummy...I've been cheating since Edward Scissorhands came into being...oops...I've cheated on Johnny a few times too...with Viggo Mortensen (Aragorn/Lord of the Rings), Timothy Olyphant (Hitman) and Jason Statham (love to watch his moves, like poetry in motion) and David Boreanaz (Bones)....sigh


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

whew...is it getting hot in here???????


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

My H has been compared to Dave Grohl with short hair. I now have a crush on Dave Grohl ....it's weird when I think of it like that. Everlong - Foofighters live - YouTube

We went to see Chris Cornell live and he removed his shirt. I couldn't help it, I was salivating. My H was a good sport that night.


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

I appreciate a good looking man, celebrity or real life but can honestly say I do not fantasize about other men giving it to me. Never have. I'm not lying, there's nothing 'wrong' with me, and I have a super high sex drive, too, all my life. 

But still, it's not CHEATING, now is it???


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

heartsbeating said:


> My H has been compared to Dave Grohl with short hair. I now have a crush on Dave Grohl ....it's weird when I think of it like that. Everlong - Foofighters live - YouTube


Hey Heartsbeating, I LOVE Dave Grohl too, always loved Nirvana, he was so hot on those drums -with that bare chest and hair flying. Is your husband as outragously goofy as Drummer boy Dave -- ever see this silly video - Foo Fighters - Learn To Fly - YouTube


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

heheh love it  and yes, H can be very goofy. Mostly just with me at home but he often has me in stitches laughing. The expressions he makes, hilarious. 

My real fantasy dude is the 10th Dr Who. My H has been forewarned that if a gorgeous Time Lord ever invites me to go with him in Time And Relative Dimensions In Space, I won't be able to refuse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I fantasize about my husband.

He was the "type" i fantasized while with others (before I knew him) :lol: So..he's pretty much my ideal guy.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

that_girl said:


> I fantasize about my husband.
> 
> He was the "type" i fantasized while with others (before I knew him) :lol: So..he's pretty much my ideal guy.


Is this your husband in your avatar? He looks like a young Paul McCartney.


----------



## RECHTSANWALT (Oct 5, 2011)

Do the women who fancy some one from the music / movie / sports fields freely admit to doing so because we as a group and society now accept this? Would being attracted to a pornographic actor count towards mental infidelity? Or worse, if the husband likes an exquisite and graceful porn "actress", say Laurie Sainclaire, would the ladies feel jealous? Just asking.


----------



## Syrum (Feb 22, 2011)

I honestly try not to when in a relationship. I don't think it's a good idea.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

RECHTSANWALT said:


> Do the women who fancy some one from the music / movie / sports fields freely admit to doing so because we as a group and society now accept this?


 As for me, I was never one to go along with any crowds, or follow the norms, always kinda made up my own mind so no blaming on society here. I do feel most women may not SPEAK these things outloud lest they look bad. I ENJOY a little bit of fantasy-that is honest. It is more just looking, not imagining being in bed with these men. The majority of my fantasies are me & my husband in our youth -doing the things we do NOW that we didn't do then -because I was too "prudish" & uneducated sexually to "let loose". My fantasy life is more vivid now, and so is my sexual creativity. 



> Would being attracted to a pornographic actor count towards mental infidelity? Or worse, if the husband likes an exquisite and graceful porn "actress", say Laurie Sainclaire, would the ladies feel jealous? Just asking.


Doesn't bother me at all, doesn't bother my husband. Neither of us has ever been with another in our lives, what we have is "sacred" to both of us.... but a little fantasy ...oh yeah! We 
have talked about this..... we feel it is normal, human, even healthy. We both agree it does not hurt each other in any way, nor does it affect our deep abiding love for each other. It just shows our hormones are working & working well. 

Attraction to the opposite sex does not STOP just cause you get married. Even the more conservative may have thoughts "enter", maybe they are just BETTER at pushing them out. As for me, I enjoy pondering a little fantasy. I am not ashamed of this, nor feel I am wrong for doing so. 

Sex therapists would agree- a little fantasy is normal, even healthy. The religious would NOT- they will call it sinful. To take anything into excess could be damaging though, including fantasies....if we NEED a fantasy of someone else to arouse us, this is NOT good. 

Why We Fantasize: The Science of Sex - DivineCaroline

Even science will tell you, the higher a man's (or woman's) testosterone level, the MORE vivid their fantasy life IS. Even desiring MORE variety, so these fantasies , even a little porn may help CURB that LUST for a little variety -without being unfaithful. I know many women find this very disturbing, but these are the facts. Why did God curse men with 10 times more Testosterone than women, almost seems unfair. It does affect thier brains BIG TIME. 

Books like this explains all of this so well Amazon.com: The Alchemy of Love and Lust (9780671004446): Theresa L. Crenshaw: Books


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

how is this different than a man glancing at a good looking woman? is this merely acceptable oogling and eyeballing because its women doing it to men? some of you very ladies were on that long drawn out thread a few months back ripping men for looking at other women. 

now, i really dont mind it and i wouldnt mind it if my wife did it either (look, not touch), it would mean she has a pulse


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

okeydokie said:


> how is this different than a man glancing at a good looking woman? is this merely acceptable oogling and eyeballing because its women doing it to men? some of you very ladies were on that long drawn out thread a few months back ripping men for looking at other women.
> 
> now, i really dont mind it and i wouldnt mind it if my wife did it either (look, not touch), it would mean she has a pulse


I used to not do this but then, well yeah, I found out what he has been doing. Now I am leveling the playing field and enjoying myself tremendously.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

okeydokie said:


> how is this different than a man glancing at a good looking woman? is this merely acceptable oogling and eyeballing because its women doing it to men?


 That IS the big question, isn't it ? Is it really any different ?? Women generally are MORE sensitive in this area, maybe they have been hurt by a cheating man, or their husbands do not give them enough attention. Or their beliefs just do not allow for this, it is WRONG, disrespectful, even sinful. Of coarse we want to FEEL his #1, that only the sun sets & shines on US ALONE, that he never needs to look upon another. We want that..... this lust for Variety is not built within women as it is in men -becuase of our differering Test levels, women can not relate to the male Psyche. 

I agree, some men may go too far in oogling in front of thier wives / Gf's.....and add to that a lacking in verbal sexual affirmation to them....YIKES, they are asking for the fires of hell to be flamed, you are going to create one very jealous and anxious woman. 



> now, i really dont mind it and i wouldnt mind it if my wife did it either (look, not touch), it would mean she has a pulse


 I like having a pulse ! Quite an enthusastic one if I might add. 

Once on one of our Romantic vacations , taking a walk in the woods looking at Caves & waterfalls, some hot young guy , blonde long hair, young Axel Rose's twin walked past us, OH what a sight to behold, all he needed was a guitar. My pulse raced a second or two.... I even turned & said I wanted a another picture of that waterfall, and watched him walk further from us. ...husband just shook his head, he says to me with a big grin ...." ...I know what YOU was looking at " -he knows me well. And I just put my arms around him, sqeezed his butt and told him how much I love him. 

It is not that I wanted that guy, I mean, he WAS a looker, but I KNOW what I have right there beside me, He knows how I feel and he is not the least bit jealous. He tells me he finds it amusing, calls me a "dirty old woman", he has an appreciation that the pulse is raging. This WORKS to his favor! 

And of coarse he let ME know that Axle's twin girlfriend wasn't too bad either!


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

okeydokie said:


> how is this different than a man glancing at a good looking woman? is this merely acceptable oogling and eyeballing because its women doing it to men? some of you very ladies were on that long drawn out thread a few months back ripping men for looking at other women.
> 
> now, i really dont mind it and i wouldnt mind it if my wife did it either (look, not touch), it would mean she has a pulse


How dare you mention that!



just another double standard in the some female minds.


notice I didn't say all female minds.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

chillymorn said:


> How dare you mention that!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Indeed. Once I found out that I was the only one in the relationship not doing this, well, yeah.
What's good for the gander is grander for the goose.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

okeydokie said:


> how is this different than a man glancing at a good looking woman? is this merely acceptable oogling and eyeballing because its women doing it to men? some of you very ladies were on that long drawn out thread a few months back ripping men for looking at other women.
> 
> now, i really dont mind it and i wouldnt mind it if my wife did it either (look, not touch), it would mean she has a pulse


For me this thread was more about _fantasy_ .....Doctor Who is a fictitious character. I do fancy David Tennant's incarnation of the Dr but let's face it, Time Lords don't exist. And I know my H likes Jennifer Garner as Elektra. It sounds like we're overdue for some geek role-playing. Where can I get an Elektra costume? 

As far as actors/musicians are concerned, we both know each others type. Neither of us would check-out someone passing in the street, that's just not who we are as a couple. I might appreciate Chris Cornell's appearance on stage (although it really is more about the music for me) and H can laugh about the fact that I end up giggling like a school girl.

We've been to burlesque shows and he cheers the confident and curvaceous beauties on stage as they twirl their tassels and I'll be cheering right along with him, it's all in good fun. I enjoy the entertainment of those shows and find it refreshing to see women of all shapes and sizes appear so confident in their own skin and they look stunning on stage too. It's never sleazy, it's more of a celebration. If either of us were to try to meet the performers afterwards, or acted in a way that we felt was disrespectful, it'd be a different story.


----------



## divinescheme (Oct 5, 2011)

FirstYearDown said:


> My husband is a dead ringer for Jason Statham.:smthumbup:


Well LUCKY you! My husband reminds me of Jonathan Davis from Korn, only the hubby has blond hair and blue eyes. Now I find myself drooling over JD again, I use to when I was a teenager needless to say hahaha!


----------



## LadyGemma (Oct 4, 2011)

Jake Gyllanhall!


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> So there was an article in today's Huffington Post about "Are fantasies about somebody other than your partner a form of cheating". Interesting premise but I disagree.
> 
> Anywho, the November issue of Vanity Fair has Mr. Depp on the cover and if lusting after him is cheating, then I have been unfaithful.
> There is only one thing hotter than Johnny Depp and that's the Earths core.
> ...


Pre-selection at its best.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

Am I strange? I really don't have a crush on anyone but my husband!! Then again, our lifestyle limits our exposure to media, particularly t.v. (i.e. we don't have one). I will admit while we were dating I had a thing for "Dexter" briefly (sorry, I can't remember the actor's name), and hubby was crushing on the actress from "X-Files" when I met him. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bubbly girl (Oct 11, 2011)

Maks from Dancing With the Stars.

I just think he's hot, I don't fantasize about him or other celebs. I fantasize about my husband. I still think he's the sexiest man I've ever laid eyes on.:smthumbup:


----------

